# FLRM extension - electronic payslip



## lookingforhelp (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi, I have got in person appointment this Friday. I'm going through checklist and I just realised both of our payslips (mine and my wife) are electronic (downloaded from work system). Is this okay or do we need original?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

If they're downloaded/printed by you, your employers will need to authenticate them.


----------



## lookingforhelp (Aug 22, 2014)

clever-octopus said:


> If they're downloaded/printed by you, your employers will need to authenticate them.


Thanks for quick response.

I just spoke to my employer and they said they don't authenticate payslips. Online version is the only payslips they provide and and they said there shouldnt be any issue with visa process.

They have provided original signed letter confirming my start date and my total salary. Addition to this I have signed bank statement for last 6 months and it shows payslip amount coming to my account. Do you think I will still have problem? I'm really nervous now.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It is possible that UKVI will accept the printed payslips, but it goes against their policy of providing original documents and it would be a shame if it resulted in a refusal. Have you conveyed to your employer that your ability to continue working there hinges on a successful visa application? You can also write up a letter with the date/amount of all the payslips with something to the effect of "I confirm that the following payslips are authentic and true" and simply ask them to print on company letterhead and sign.

From the detailed guidance:



> Payslips must be original formal payslips issued by the employer and showing the employer’s name, or be accompanied by a letter from the employer, on their headed paper and signed by a senior official confirming they are authentic.


----------



## lookingforhelp (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks alot. I will email them right now. It is a big organisation and so it is hard to get it signed. Everything is done electronically.


----------



## BellaBella (Jun 27, 2017)

Ask the mods but I read on here that someone wrote an explanation and put all the email from employer in to show that they tried.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you've tried everything but been unable to get them certified or authenticated, you have no choice but to submit them and hope for the best. But if at all possible, try to get the certification and not rely on discretion.


----------



## lookingforhelp (Aug 22, 2014)

Joppa said:


> If you've tried everything but been unable to get them certified or authenticated, you have no choice but to submit them and hope for the best. But if at all possible, try to get the certification and not rely on discretion.


Thanks Joppa. I will contact my employer again and push for it. 

One more question on financials requirement - 

My income (applicant) meets financials requirement and I intend to use my income only. In terms of submitting documents I plan on submitting mine and will bring my wifes documents with us too just incase if they ask for it. Is this fine? and when I fill out the form in section 7, do I mention my wifes income too or just leave it blank?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

They won't ask for proof of your wife's employment if it's not being used to meet the financial requirement. Just leave anything blank in reference to the sponsor's income, and only mention your own


----------



## lookingforhelp (Aug 22, 2014)

clever-octopus said:


> They won't ask for proof of your wife's employment if it's not being used to meet the financial requirement. Just leave anything blank in reference to the sponsor's income, and only mention your own


Thanks alot. So now I dont have to worry about getting my wifes original documents. Everything was a printed copy. phewww


----------



## lookingforhelp (Aug 22, 2014)

Joppa said:


> If you've tried everything but been unable to get them certified or authenticated, you have no choice but to submit them and hope for the best. But if at all possible, try to get the certification and not rely on discretion.


My manager and HR dept agreed to sign my payslip. This will happen tomorrow. Thanks for your advise.

On accommodation evidence, we have signed tenancy agreement (both name included) and council tax. Thus this suffice the requirement? I do not have any letter from landlord and I feel like its too late to ask for a signed letter.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

lookingforhelp said:


> My manager and HR dept agreed to sign my payslip. This will happen tomorrow. Thanks for your advise.
> 
> On accommodation evidence, we have signed tenancy agreement (both name included) and council tax. Thus this suffice the requirement? I do not have any letter from landlord and I feel like its too late to ask for a signed letter.



The Tenancy Agreement with both your names listed (Joint), this is the Landlords agreement with you and therefore a Letter is not relevant


----------

